# Help with usb key boot partiton



## demiank (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, I need to install freebsd on windows machine. The bootloader must be in a usb key, preferably in the second partition.
Something like this:
ada0s3a as root partition;
ada0s3b as swap partition;
da1s2 (usb key) as boot partition.
I have tried several ways to do this without success.
I come from linux and there this partitioning scheme works perfectly.
It is a old pc and everything is mbr.
Thank very much.
Demiank


----------

